# 8N Ford charging problem



## whip2 (Aug 21, 2021)

8N was converted to 12 volt system several years ago. Has front mount distributor. Has been running fine all this year. Went to use it last week & would not start. New battery was purchased 3 months ago but trying to start it acted like dead battery. Was able to jump start it, used it for a while mowing, ran out of gas, added gas & had to jump it again to start it. I am not mechanically inclined & have very little knowledge of the charging system.....any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'd check the ground cable connection, whether it looks fine or not. Check the battery connections as well.
Hopefully this is all it is!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If pogobill's recommendation doesn't do the trick, I would take the alternator to an auto parts shop and have it tested. Another possibility is that you may have a short circuit somewhere in your circuitry.


----------



## whip2 (Aug 21, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'd check the ground cable connection, whether it looks fine or not. Check the battery connections as well.
> Hopefully this is all it is!


Will do........thank you


----------



## whip2 (Aug 21, 2021)

Will do......thank you


----------

